# Me playing "Descent into Nibelheim" from Das Rheingold on the piano. :)



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

This was a Lot of fun to learn and to play. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I had two or three albums with piano transcriptions from Wagner's operas but never heard this fragment in such arrangement. I've enjoyed it and your playing a lot.


----------

